# traeger for 499 at costco



## mac attack 54

wife gave me permission to spend $499.99on a pellet smoker found traeger it costco is this a good buy or is there a better buy for 499.99 Thanks newbie


----------



## chef willie

Well......you'll get a few varying opinions on this question. I've seen the T's at Costco and IMO (only) appear a little on the cheesy side for the money since they are now materials from China. I've been on the fence for a pellet burner and was surprised at how the Char Griller pellet unit felt for the money and twice as big cooking area as the Traeger. Lowes has them for 450 and you can get an extended warranty for another 50 (?). There is a long thread on here regarding them and the performance....I will admit some have computer chip problems but Lowes will swap you out if need be. HTH...Willie


----------



## finn99

Camp Chef also makes a pellet grill in that price range.


----------



## graywolf1936

I have the jr. 299. At Costo Road Show, but paid $100 to change out the controller.  You are wise to get the upgraded unit. I think they are well made even if they are made in China  .You can buy direct from manufacture and I THINK shipping is free. You may want to call them and ask for the best price.


----------



## mac attack 54

thanks for the replies but I still don't know what I'm going to get yet hoping for some more suggestions maybe I should just ask the loan officer aka my wife for more money ya rite lol thanks Mac attack


----------



## 68sting

The new lousianna grills made in China are darn good buy.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mac attack 54

Ok unless someone can talk me out of it by Friday I think I'm going to go with the traeger from Costco  so if someone thinks this marriage shouldn't go forward speak up now or forever hold your peace lol


----------



## oldsalty

Well here's my two cents I received a traeger texas for Christmas from my wife. Love it have had a few minor temp swings just a slight p setting adjustment for ambient temperature works great modified the grates with Webber cast iron grates made big difference. Being a sailor can't leave well enough alone so purchasing a savannah stoker control and modified a Webber rotisserie unit for spit roasting works fantastic long time pit smoker but pellet smoker makes life easier. Whatever you buy sure you'll be happy!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## bogaws

We have had traeger grills for 15+ years and had very good luck with them until they really cheaped them out !! Now they are junk and a waste of money!!! Stay away


----------



## dudebrodude73

I also bought the $499 one from costco last month and I'm taking it back. Temperature swings are ridiculous. I monitor the temp myself and notice the digital read and my temp are wayyyyy off. On the 225 setting I get temps up to 280 sometimes according to my maverick (digital read says 250). I can keep a stable temp much easier on my offset stick smoker than I can with the traeger l. Also very difficult to get any smoke flavor unless you cook at temps below 200. No sure if this is a traeger thing or a pellet issue altogether. I should be able to cook between 225 and 275 while still generating a smokey flavor. 
I'm considering going to another brand like GMG. I love the convenience of the pellet smoker... Especially for long cooks


----------



## geerock

Take a close look at that char griller from lowes.  More bang for the buck.  Traeger ain't what they used to be and Lowes has great customer service and the extended warranty.  Hard to go wrong.


----------



## mac attack 54

Well I went with the pit master from Menards for 399 head to take the first one back kept blowing a mini fuse got the second one set up yesterday about 3 smoke one rack of ribs and some poppers poppers turned out excellent going to have to work on the meat part of it though smoked the ribs for 5 hours at about 220 theycame out not quite done but I'm going to finish them off today I'll keep you all informed on how it goes I plan on smoking every Sunday thanks for all your help and keep on smoking Mac attack!!!!!!#


----------



## swalker

Mac attack 54 said:


> wife gave me permission to spend $499.99on a pellet smoker found traeger it costco is this a good buy or is there a better buy for 499.99 Thanks newbie


Buy it. That is a Traeger Century smoker. And well worth it. I would love to have the link to the store that has them for 499.00 Oh yeah, All Traeger grills built after 2008 are made in China. I have a 2012 model Lil Tex and sure won't have any other kind. The only big change I made was buying an Ortech T100 digital controller. Mine did not come with a digital controller. It is absolutely the best smoker I have ever had. And I have had several over the years. My 2 cents.

Send me a link to the 499.00 Traeger so my Son can cash in too.

Thanks.


----------



## gpb11

swalker said:


> Send me a link to the 499.00 Traeger so my Son can cash in too.


Don't hold your breath; he posted that question fourteen months ago and hasn't been back since posting that he went with the pit boss from menards.


----------



## swalker

Thanks...I have found this ad on the net. Sending my son to a Costco store so he can get one. I love my Lil Tex....Since I added the Ortech T100 controller any way.


----------



## gpb11

Let folks know how that works out, and include your location.  None of the Costco's near me (that I've visited) have any Traegers in stock since June and the only model online at Costco.com is the Century at $799.

Edit: ah, looks like they've extended the Traeger Road show and added a bunch of new dates.  That will likely have a choice of models, as well as deals on their pellets if you like them.  Link: http://www.costco.com/traeger-schedule.html


----------

